# DISH NET Internet, Origin won't log in



## hanako87 (Sep 12, 2015)

I have contacted EA Support about this and they are stumped. 

I have done a soft reboot, I have reinstalled Origin, I have made sure my proxies are unchecked, and I have done a full diagnostic of my internet connection. My internet connection is perfectly fine and loads ALL other pages except any page where I have to login to Origin or EA websites and Origin on my computer. I can't play my SIMS 4 game, and Origin keeps telling me that Logging in Online is currently unavailable. 

I have also reinstalled Origin, and restarted it. I am up to date on all software including the current Yosemite 10.10.5 and I could log in Monday and all the sudden yesterday was unable to log in. I also restarted my router and left it off for one minute before rebooting and connecting completely. 

If anyone could let me know what I could try or anything that would be great.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Have you tried turning off your firewall? Are you using "Little Snitch"?


----------



## hanako87 (Sep 12, 2015)

I have my firewalls deactivated, have no proxies and I do not have Little Snitch.. IDK what is causing the problem. My computer is well endowed to run the program. iMAC 1tb of memory... lol.. Just upgraded to the new Yosemite.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Can you go to like a Friends house (that uses a different internet provider than you do), or a Starbucks or somewhere like that and see if it works there?

I realize it is an iMac.... and not a laptop... but it should still be kind of easy to move that thing.

I am trying to isolate if it is your internet that is causing the problem or the machine itself.


----------

